# Colt Diamondback



## John Brown

Hello everyone! I thought I'd start with a pic of my favorite revolver.










Colt Diamondback .22


----------



## cougartex

Very nice.


----------



## Bob Wright

Many years ago I tried to interest Colt in reviving the New Service and giving it the Python treatment, and thus have three matched guns on differing frames, but to no avail.

I've owned all three guns, Pythons, Diamondbacks and New Services. And, dang it!, I don't have a one now.

Bob Wright

P.S. Friend of mine had a 2 1/2" Diamnondback, and that is what I really wanted for carrying. Couldn't talk him out of his, and couldn't come up with one at a reasonable price. Settled for a Smith Model 19 and never looked back.


----------



## GURU1911

Congrats mr. Brown-----you got a keeper for sure !!!!! I bought a 6" diamondback in the early 1970's. It is chambered for .22 long rifle. Awesome pistol for small game hunting. I refer to it as my "baby python"

my wife used it to win a first place trophy in an nra hunters pistol match in the early 1980's, while we were living in el centro, ca.

Take good care of it & enjoy for your lifetime !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azranger

Outstanding!! You don't see many .22 Diamondbacks in that good of shape anymore. Nice:mrgreen:


----------



## shaddaddy

John Brown said:


> Hello everyone! I thought I'd start with a pic of my favorite revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colt Diamondback .22


 BEAUTIFUL -- I just traded a Springfield XD40 subcompact (&250 rounds of ammo) and a Beretta .25 bobcat with my neighbor for a Colt Python Nickel in .357. Both of us are pleased with the trade but I feel a little guilty I now want a diamondback so bad I can't stand it ! -- yours looks beautiful. 
One ? for u -- is the trigger pull on the diamondback as nice as on the other Colt Snake guns ?


----------



## EliWolfe

VERY NICE HANDGUN THAT!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Morgo

Very nice, you don't see too many .22 versions. I'd love one to go with my .38 Special Diamondback.


----------



## mashley707

I have a blue python but a want a matching Diamondback in 22. Very nice gun, does it shoot as nice as a python?


----------

